# Transmission Gears



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

OK guys, I went riding this past Friday out at Crosby and long story made short I broke something. I was riding 2wd in the water, came up on a shallow spot and gave her some gas to pull the front up...just showin my azz to the lil hondas that were out there, but anyways...all I hear is "pop!" and I quit moving and the engine revs up. I look down and the shifter is now in High...mind you I was riding in low to start with. I put it both in low and reverse and they both pull normal, but now I have no high range at all...it is just like its in neutral, and it does not make any type of odd noise while its in high either, it just revs up. So today I start taking stuff apart... Checked shift linkage, its good. Even unhooked the linkage and shifted by hand, its almost as if high isn't there...its hard to find, it no longer "clicks" into high. Took the cvt cover off and looked at the clutches with the engine running...both in low & reverse: the clutches/belt stand still till throttle is applied. Both in neutral & high: the clutches/belt are contstantly spinning but not pulling the bike. I figure this is normal for neutral, but doesnt make sense in high. I'm assuming that one or both of the high range gears are broke or stripped in the tranny and priced them new and the set runs about $140 on bikebandit. I havnt split the case yet to verify that this is definitely the prob, but I dont believe theres much else it could be. Any input would be nice.... ALSO...just out of curiousity, are the tranny gears all the same between the different years of 750s or did they change with the fuel injection? Asking because I found a good deal on all the transmission gears/shafts out of a carburated 750...they come with a gaurantee that they're good, but not a warranty. They look perfect though. Any tips for taking this stuff apart would be nice too... Thanks In Advance.


----------



## blue beast (Feb 16, 2010)

would the terex gear swap have anything to do with it??


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

blue beast said:


> would the terex gear swap have anything to do with it??


Naa...that's the beavel gears...after the transmission basically.. He got a broken gear of something with the shifting mechanism.


----------



## hp488 (Sep 23, 2009)

That sucks, hope it is a simple fix let us know what it turns out to be.


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

blue beast said:


> would the terex gear swap have anything to do with it??


That was my first thought...but after more thought, the teryx gears are the final drive to the front/rear driveshafts, if something happened there then it would either be making some serious grinding or it just wouldn't move at all. Plus I know for a fact that they were properly shimmed, they were checked, checked again, and re-checked before I was satisfied enough to call it good.


nmkawierider said:


> Naa...that's the beavel gears...after the transmission basically.. He got a broken gear of something with the shifting mechanism.


I looked in the manual and its very clear how everything goes together, and what the high range gear set looks like, the thing that sucks is that I'll have to split the case just to find out. WELL>>>>I'm hoping that I can drain my oil and not find bits of gears/metal coming out in it, thats just something that I dont want floating around in my engine. SUCKS.


----------



## rmax (Nov 21, 2009)

yea man that sucks , complete tear down, how many hrs have you got on your engine , you could freshin up the top end , an i have 2 complete trans tore down if you need any parts


----------



## Roboquad (Sep 8, 2009)

quote:
I looked in the manual and its very clear how everything goes together, and what the high range gear set looks like, the thing that sucks is that I'll have to split the case just to find out. WELL>>>>I'm hoping that I can drain my oil and not find bits of gears/metal coming out in it, thats just something that I dont want floating around in my engine. SUCKS. 


well if you don't the screen at the bottom of the case may have caught your parts.... pulling the side cover to the oil pump will give you a semi-clear view. I cleaned my engine with flash solvent b4 putting it back this way. the screen was ok but I wanteds to make sure it was gunk free. that was 200 miles ago.


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

rmax said:


> yea man that sucks , complete tear down, how many hrs have you got on your engine , you could freshin up the top end , an i have 2 complete trans tore down if you need any parts


I've got less than 200 hrs and less than 400 miles showing on the clock....and this isn't really true for the motor because it was rebuilt by Turner Cycles just over a year ago due to a bad milking and a little extra cash...High Compression. It had around 96 hours on it at the time of the build. I'll definitely take ya up on some of those parts just as soon as I find out what I need. Thanks.


----------



## deadman inc (Jul 2, 2010)

Dang Filthy seems like it might really be your tranny. That sucks but dont feel bad i have some work on my shoulder with a new wire harness and some other electrical stuff. Let me know if you need anything ok.......


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

Alright deadman....appreciate it bro. Same goes to you, I've already delt with and fixed all the electrical crap that you are now having trouble with so gimme a shout if you need a hand.


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

rmax said:


> yea man that sucks , complete tear down, how many hrs have you got on your engine , you could freshin up the top end , an i have 2 complete trans tore down if you need any parts


I asked this question above but just thinkin about it.... Are tranny parts interchangable between year models? Just hate to get my hopes up on something just to find out that it wont fit. PM me a price for what ever you feel like gettin rid of...shipping to 77535. Thanks.


----------



## rmax (Nov 21, 2009)

*parts*



filthyredneck said:


> I asked this question above but just thinkin about it.... Are tranny parts interchangable between year models? Just hate to get my hopes up on something just to find out that it wont fit. PM me a price for what ever you feel like gettin rid of...shipping to 77535. Thanks.


according to the parts list 05 thru 10 brutes have the same trans parts, find out what you need an let me know


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

Ok man, appreciate it. Have been painting bed frames and stuff for my little girl's room today...havnt be able to mess with it too much, but do have almost everything out of the way to yank the motor out and stick it on the work bench. Will let ya know when I find something out.


----------



## drtj (May 3, 2009)

do a how to on it


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

drtj said:


> do a how to on it


Will try to get enough pics to do one, but no promises


----------



## LM83 (Jul 23, 2010)

filthyredneck said:


> Will try to get enough pics to do one, but no promises


That stinks about your tranny, I wouldn't worry about taking pics since you will need to concentrate on what your doing lol!!!


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

that sucks man. hope it is an easy fix and you get it back up and going soon.


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

Ok well just finished pulling the motor....its sittin on the work bench where everything's easy to get to now. Only bleeding from one knuckle and my wrist lol so not doin too bad. I broke off the bottom studs on front and rear cylinders that holds the exhaust on, but did manage to get the studs out so I guess I will be buying all new exhaust studs when it goes back together. Havn't split the case yet, but did pull the oil cover and pulled the bevel gear out of the way, there's no metal pieces or shavings in the bottom of the case and from what I can see of all the gears that are up top, they all look fine :33:. Guess I'll find out more tomorrow when I pull it apart. This is my first time to split the case, so kinda nervous, but I'm my own warranty dept so I gotta learn. Anybody thats done it before that has any tips, let me know. Thanks in advance.


----------



## KidRock (Nov 19, 2010)

I'm spliting mine tomorrow too. We'll see how it goes. Also, dont order from BikeBandit, I ordered a crank and rod set last friday (next day shipping) and still dont have them. CheapCycleParts is the same. Good news is if my parts show up tomorrrow I will have my bike together for the weekend.


----------



## LM83 (Jul 23, 2010)

Kawi is proud of those exhaust studs! I paid $7 a piece for mine when I broke mine off.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Good luck...to both you guys. How you both have good shop manuals. Filthy-work the trany/shifter by hand before spliting the case through every detent..although it will be harder to see the result now that the beavel gear is out. Maybe set it back in for a bit.

I just wouldn't want you to to go through all that because of an adjustment or miss-alignment.


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

Thanks NMK... actually the first thing I did was unhook the shift linkage and shifted it by hand, it clicks right in to low/neutral/reverse, but completely skips over high like its not even there. I did manage to find High, but just barely, and it still would do nothing but rev up when I got it shifted in. I've been continuously messing with that shifter along the way, hoping it would either start working or that a broken part would expose itself so I could see it but no such luck yet.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

filthyredneck said:


> Thanks NMK... actually the first thing I did was unhook the shift linkage and shifted it by hand, it clicks right in to low/neutral/reverse, but completely skips over high like its not even there. I did manage to find High, but just barely, and it still would do nothing but rev up when I got it shifted in. I've been continuously messing with that shifter along the way, hoping it would either start working or that a broken part would expose itself so I could see it but no such luck yet.


Well ok. Guess its unavoidable...you are "Go'n deep" ...:bigeyes:


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

nmkawierider said:


> Well ok. Guess its unavoidable...you are "Go'n deep" ...:bigeyes:


Yes sir...much as I didn't want to. Did find the problem, the collar on the high gear that the shift fork pushes against has shattered, looks like the fork may have been slightly bent which I'm assuming is what allowed the tranny to pop out of low in the first place. I'm guessing that since I had some pretty high rpm's goin and I was in motion....then when it was suddenly shifted to High the gears didn't mesh and this resulted in the problem I now have. Going to replace the High range gear set, and the shift fork/shaft. I havn't gotten everything completely apart yet to see if there's anything else, but I do know this much. Will keep y'all posted.


----------



## rmax (Nov 21, 2009)

filthyredneck said:


> Yes sir...much as I didn't want to. Did find the problem, the collar on the high gear that the shift fork pushes against has shattered, looks like the fork may have been slightly bent which I'm assuming is what allowed the tranny to pop out of low in the first place. I'm guessing that since I had some pretty high rpm's goin and I was in motion....then when it was suddenly shifted to High the gears didn't mesh and this resulted in the problem I now have. Going to replace the High range gear set, and the shift fork/shaft. I havn't gotten everything completely apart yet to see if there's anything else, but I do know this much. Will keep y'all posted.


post pictures of what you need, i can ship as soon as you post them


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

^ Thank you sir. It will be a couple days before I'm able to mess with it anymore I'm sure because my long change is over and its time to go back to work. Will tinker with it when I have the extra time, and I'll let you know when I have it all apart.


----------



## jon_eds (Dec 31, 2010)

guys i realize i'm a newbie, but i took part in a conversation with some friends the other day and i think one of them may have a cause to your problem. the motor mounts on the brute engine wear out eventually which allow the engine to rock back and forth when they do wear out. so when u nailed the throttle the engine could have possibly rocked far enough to change gears for u since the shifter does not rock with the engine. if this doesnt make sense dont crucify me to harshly.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

jon_eds said:


> guys i realize i'm a newbie, but i took part in a conversation with some friends the other day and i think one of them may have a cause to your problem. the motor mounts on the brute engine wear out eventually which allow the engine to rock back and forth when they do wear out. so when u nailed the throttle the engine could have possibly rocked far enough to change gears for u since the shifter does not rock with the engine. if this doesnt make sense dont crucify me to harshly.


Jon, although there is nothing to wear-out on Brute mounts being just torqued bolts through metal tabs, I can attest to the fact that when the rear one gets loose enough to come out and slide out enough to hit the inside back of the left floorboard, the engine does fall down about a 1/8" and rocks up and back down as you apply throttle. This will kick it out of gear and miss-allign the shifter detent points. I know this because it happened to me. Its also very hard on the front driveline. So yes, every Brute owner should make it a habit to check all bolts once per year at least.


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

^i believe a bent/worn shift fork was my culprit. All my bolts were tight, I'm very picky about riding my brute without doing proper maintainance and regular service to it...mostly because I know what it will be put through each time I ride it. It is by no means babied, but it is very well kept up.


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

Well took some advice, going to kawi tomorrow to pick up all my new parts (using a dealer account so not gettin raped lol).... 
Here's what all is gettin changed (know I left some stuff off)
all gaskets/seals, all bearings, new timing chains, new rings, new oil pump, completely rebuilding tranny instead of just replacing the broke gear... Might as well while its torn apart, only want to be in there one time! 
Getting help from a builder I know, everything is costing around $500 when its all said and done with...he's trying to talk me into some different cams, but I'm not gonna mess with it for now, since it already has plenty of power and I'm not really wantin to come off and additional $350 for camshafts, I'll save that for when something bad happens and I have to get a BBK lol.


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

sounds like you are going to do it right. probably the best thing you could do. 500 aint that bad to do it all right.


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

Well got everything back together motor wise, still need to reshim the sec. clutch and put both back on, and re-install the oil sensor. Gotta run to Lowes and go ahead buy all new pvc to re-do the snorks....as well as get the stuff for the 3" center. Should start going back together with it tonight, will try and post some pics of the carnage while the parts are laying out on the work bench before I throw them in the scrap bucket.
Also, it wasn't mentioned in the parts list above....but the heads are ported now :rockn:


----------



## hp488 (Sep 23, 2009)

sounds like you got a good deal on all your parts glad to hear you are almost there.


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

Well, the night didn't end up going quite as planned...... While at Lowes I ended up grabbin the stuff to snork my lil brother's Honda 420, we went ahead and did that first and by the time it was done and back together it was already like 2:30am or maybe a little later...He stayed and helped me get my motor back in the frame and bolted up and then went home. I've got everything back on the motor except the airbox and clutches, and then of course the plastics, etc. Its after 6:30am now and I'm callin it quits long enough to take a shower and sleep for 3 or 4 hours, and then I'm gettin back up and goin back at it. We are planning on going out to Crosby today, just not sure what time due to my brute still not being completely back together.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

filthyredneck said:


> Well, the night didn't end up going quite as planned...... While at Lowes I ended up grabbin the stuff to snork my lil brother's Honda 420, we went ahead and did that first and by the time it was done and back together it was already like 2:30am or maybe a little later...He stayed and helped me get my motor back in the frame and bolted up and then went home. I've got everything back on the motor except the airbox and clutches, and then of course the plastics, etc. Its after 6:30am now and I'm callin it quits long enough to take a shower and sleep for 3 or 4 hours, and then I'm gettin back up and goin back at it. We are planning on going out to Crosby today, just not sure what time due to my brute still not being completely back together.


Man...you are one "hard-core" ATVer....lol You must really want to ride!


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

nmkawierider said:


> Man...you are one "hard-core" ATVer....lol You must really want to ride!


*I'm Awake Again!*
:bigok: And Yes sir... I love to ride. I get just as much enjoyment out of working on these things too though. Everytime I tear into one, I learn something new. Plus, I passed up a Kevin Fowler concert last night at the rodeo to work on the brute in hopes of being able to ride it today lol. Definitely would've had it together already if I hadn't gotten such a late start. It was after 9pm when I got home from Lowes/Home Depot/Walmart. Then tearing the Honda apart and trying to figure it out killed so much time, but it did turn out REALLY good. ....well back outside to finish up my bike.


----------

